# Acute Leukemia 1 year old



## emily1234 (May 5, 2021)

Hi… my beautiful girl was diagnosed with acute leukemia last month after just a few days of being finicky with her food. Since then, she has now had 4 rounds of chemo & we have gone through a dizzying amount of new worrying symptoms, such as her newly diminished sight/ possible blindness, as well as some good days where she hardly seems ill at all. 
I just want to know if anyone has had experience with this horrific disease in such a young dog (my baby is only 16 months) and if you have any insight for my family. We are absolutely devastated. After losing our first girl at 14 and our second at 11, we never imagined we would be going through something like this right now. We just don’t understand how this can happen to someone so young. Our oncologist seems very kind and knowledgeable and we are doing everything he recommends so we can to give her the best chance. It’s just so hard. Again, if anyone has anything to share it would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your girl and what you're going through. 

I don't have any experience with Leukemia, I lost my bridge girl to Lymphoma. 

I hope the chemo treatments will help your girl.


----------



## emily1234 (May 5, 2021)

Thank you for your kind words. I’m so sorry for your loss. She will always be with you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't have any information but I am so sorry and shocked that you and your 16 month old are going through this. I hope the treatments will be successful and give you many more years with her


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

I am so incredibly sorry. I lost my 8.5 yr old to acute myeloid leukemia. Obviously nowhere near as young as your dog; however, feel free to send me a direct/private message here on the forum and I am willing to share my experience or answer any questions you have.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Sending kind thoughts your way, I'm so sorry and I hope the chemo helps kick the cancer.


----------



## emily1234 (May 5, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your girl and what you're going through.
> 
> I don't have any experience with Leukemia, I lost my bridge girl to Lymphoma.
> 
> I hope the chemo treatments will help your girl.





NicoleGold said:


> I am so incredibly sorry. I lost my 8.5 yr old to acute myeloid leukemia. Obviously nowhere near as young as your dog; however, feel free to send me a direct/private message here on the forum and I am willing to share my experience or answer any questions you have.


thank you so much for sharing. I’m so sorry you had to go through this too <3


----------



## emily1234 (May 5, 2021)

cwag said:


> I don't have any information but I am so sorry and shocked that you and your 16 month old are going through this. I hope the treatments will be successful and give you many more years with her


Thank you for your kind wishes


----------



## emily1234 (May 5, 2021)

Ffcmm said:


> Sending kind thoughts your way, I'm so sorry and I hope the chemo helps kick the cancer.


Thanks so much


----------

